# I want this divorce done like yesterday!



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

It takes so damned long.

I am happier now, but I would like the financial BS behind me. 

I have two nice guys after me... fun. 

Kids are with me all but 4 hours a week right now. 

I'll be ok!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't rush things with the guys....there will always be guys.
Take care of the girls and yourself! I'm glad that you are okay!


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

:smthumbup::iagree:


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I won't just having fun and feeling flattered!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, it can be very frustrating.

mine was done 12 days ago...
i just learned about it today :/


----------

